# Il faut être fou pour investir en France



## archi (12 Septembre 2005)

commentaires.com - Philippe Barraud

jeudi 8 septembre 2005


Mercredi 7 septembre, au cours de l?émission que France-Inter offre chaque jour à l?extrême-gauche («Là-bas si j?y suis», de 17h. à 18h.), les auditeurs ont pu assister pendant une heure au lynchage de Nestlé, monstre capitaliste dévoreur d?ouvriers marseillais. 

On y a célébré comme il se devait la «lutte», la pérennité du «mouvement» qui, depuis un an maintenant, a réussi à empêcher la fermeture de l?usine Nestlé. Et on a donné longuement la parole à un délégué CGT, comme de juste. 

La CGT a certes des raisons de plastronner: l?usine a été rouverte sur ordre d?un? juge, oui, un juge, sans qu?on sache très bien s?il s?y produit encore quelque chose. La France, parfois, a quelque chose de Cuba. Les piquets CGT montent la garde et jouent aux cartes devant l?usine, en attendant que diverses instances judiciaires confirment ou défassent ce qu?ont ordonné d?autres instances judiciaires innombrables. Le magazine «Bilan», dans sa dernière édition, décortique cette hallucinante affaire. Ce pourrissement est évidemment tout bénéfice pour le syndicat, qui pose en défenseur des travailleurs et en rempart contre la mondialisation en général et l?ogre de Vevey en particulier, qui «détruit» des emplois. Dérisoire victoire, en réalité. 

Osons dire en effet que la CGT est le plus grand ennemi des travailleurs français. Oui, vous avez bien lu. On ne dit guère ces choses-là en France parce que, des milieux politiques aux médias, la CGT a si bien infiltré le système qu?elle est devenue l?un des tabous les plus intouchables de la République. Il est exclu de la critiquer, sous peine de représailles immédiates. 

Arrogant et totalitaire, ce syndicat est pourtant bien le principal frein au développement, et surtout à l?implantation de nombreuses entreprises, françaises et étrangères, dans l?Hexagone. En un mot comme en cent, il faut être fou pour implanter ou racheter une entreprise en France, aujourd?hui. Non seulement la productivité est aléatoire, mais encore les conditions fiscales et les entraves sociales sont-elles parfaitement décourageantes: comment voulez-vous engager du personnel quand les commandes affluent, sachant que vous ne pourrez licencier personne quand apparaîtront les chiffres rouges? 

Avec Perrier, puis son usine de Marseille, Nestlé a fait des expériences cuisantes. Elles n?ont heureusement aucune incidence sur sa santé (le cours de l?action frise des sommets historiques), mais son image s?en trouvera forcément dégradée. Swissair, du temps de sa splendeur, a connu des déboires comparables outre-Jura. En rachetant Air Liberté, ricanait-on, elle rachetait aussi onze syndicats ? de quoi tuer la plus solide des entreprises? 

Mais ne mettons pas toute la faute sur la CGT: d?une certaine façon, les Français eux-mêmes sont responsables. Viscéralement allergiques au libéralisme, ils n?admettront jamais que c?est au secteur privé qu?ils doivent leur travail et leur gagne-pain, et que pour que les entreprises créent des emplois, il faut leur en donner les moyens. Dans l?imaginaire français, les emplois, ce n?est ni le capital ni le marché, c?est le gouvernement, c?est l?Etat-papa qu?on appelle au secours pour un oui ou pour un non, et même quand l?essence augmente ou que le poisson vient à manquer! Cela a évidemment un prix: la France consacre 48,2% de son PIB à l'administration, c'est un record mondial. 

Si la France veut sortir du bas du classement des pays industrialisés, si elle veut enfin faire diminuer son taux de chômage, elle doit impérativement introduire une dose conséquente de libéralisme dans son économie, plutôt que de lever des barricades grotesques contre les OPA qui menacent le secteur stratégique du yogourt. Elle a sous les yeux l?exemple éclairant de la Grande-Bretagne, mais hélas, c?est bien connu, les Français ne regardent jamais au-delà de leur nombril ? ou de celui de leur président, ce qui revient au même.


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

Euh... Tu ne te serais pas trompé de forum ?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

éventuellement au bar, mais il fera pas long feux


----------



## hunjord (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est le genre de fil à tout faire exploser avec des joutes monumentale....déjà rien que si JPTK passe dans le coin, ca va commencer à coups de chaines de vélo.....je m'abonne , et interviendrais sans doute ce soir , pas le temps là


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

Oh putain !! Remy, passe moi le nerf de boeuf !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

et....?.....
je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu attends des reactions concernant ce texte.....
enfin.....


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé sur "commentaires.com", et j'ai lancé une recherche du nom de l'auteur, "Philippe Barraud", sur le site.

Si vous avez un moment, et que aimez rigoler, je vous conseille d'y aller faire un tour. Vous allez pouvoir vous faire une idée du personnage.


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Attention, Philippe Barraud est un suisse qui est difficile de qualifier. Il passe son temps à critiquer les "gauchistes", l'Etat, la presse, il est très libéral et capitaliste pour ce qui concerne l'économie mais est très conservateur et même nationaliste, tendance raciste, dans certains de ses propos. Je vais régulièrement sur son site pour lire ses pensées, souvent nauséabondes, et franchement j'ai vraiment de la peine à le cerner. Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il manie à merveille les propos enflammé et polémique, c'est d'ailleurs son but puisqu'il se définit lui-même comme "anti néo-conformiste". Mais à vouloir être sans arrêt contre tout, on a de la peine à voir s'il existe des choses positives pour lui. Au final, je le perçois comme une sorte de néo-conservateur américain mais à l'européenne... Bref, pas quelqu'un de très intéressant et qui n'apporte rien à part sa constance à émettre des critiques virulentes et populistes.


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que ce thread ait sa place sur un forum Mac, encore moins dans Réagissez... Je le déplace donc au bar, c'est déja mieux... On verra bien ce qu'il deviendra


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Septembre 2005)

Je pensais qu'on ne devait pas faire de politique sur Macgé.
il ne vaut mieux pas que je dise ce que je pense de ce post, je risque de m'énerver.  :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

bon, on verra combien de temps il restera ouvert...


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

> Elle a sous les yeux l?exemple éclairant de la Grande-Bretagne


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> mais hélas, c?est bien connu, les Français ne regardent jamais au-delà de leur nombril ?


Alors pourquoi on parle tant de cul ici ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

un tel sujet risque fort de tourner au vinaigre entre liberalistes/gauchistes...

si jamais y'en a qui prennent le role des libéraux


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

Si ce type s'y connait autant en économie qu'en Macintosh, il ferait mieux de la fermer.


----------



## niconono (12 Septembre 2005)

Je corrige pour les trains en UK : 
La societe qui gere les rails a ete "renationalisee", pas les companies de trains.
Les trains sont maintenant extremement modernes, silencieux, y a la clim, internet en 1ere, rapides, etc. 

Il faut vivre a l'etranger pour se rendre compte des defauts de son pays.
Ici les problemes sont l'education, le systeme de sante precaire, les retraites ridicules, l'alcoolisme...

Mais a la difference d'en france, les gens sont plus "volontaires" pour faire bouger les choses.


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Swissair, du temps de sa splendeur, a connu des déboires comparables outre-Jura. En rachetant Air Liberté, ricanait-on, elle rachetait aussi onze syndicats ? de quoi tuer la plus solide des entreprises?



0n est trop fort, nous, les français : on arrive même à faire capoter des boîtes suisses pour peu qu'ils aient mis un doigt de pied en France.   

Donc, si Swissair a plié, c'est la faute aux français.     
Je rappelle à ceux qui n'auraient pas lu les programmes télé que la vieille et (superbe) version des "Misérables" passe en ce moment sur FR3 le dimanche soir, tard. Dernier épisode dimanche prochain avec le célèbre épisode de Gavroche sur les barricades :

"Je suis tombé par terre, c'est la faute à Voltaire,
Le nez dans le ruisseau, c'est la faute à Rousseau".

Manque plus qu'à faire l'adaptation suisse !   (c'est déjà du prémâché : Voltaire s'était installé en suisse et en plus ça rime avec Swissair   ).


PS. Que ceux qui pensent que ce monsieur avait beaucoup d'actions Swissair se couvrent de cendres : c'est vraiment nul comme imagination   

PPS Pour le reste, je suis sûr qu'on doit pouvoir trouver que si tout va mal en France, c'est à cause de ces foutus Guadeloupéens/Africains/Vietnamiens/lozériens/etcetériens/ rayez la mention inutile

PPPS Il faudrait envoyer l'article de ce cher monsieur à tous ces gros industriels qui s'obstinent à investire bêtement en France puisqu'il semble que la France reste une des premières destinations des investisseurs non européens en Europe (le dernier c'est Toyota si je ne m'abuse). On se demande à quoi ils pensent


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

ben voyons   

on omet de préciser dans quel état étaient les voies et le matériel lors des privatisations...
(les sociétés adjudicataires ont probablement eu le tort d'espérer des subventions pour ce faire)

quant à être politiquement correct et dénigrer le libéralisme, il suffit de comparer les taux de chomage respectifs de la France et de la Grande Bretagne...

et, pour info, le salaire minimum légal est strictement identique dans chacun des deux pays (à l'euro près)


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2005)

Archi a dit:
			
		

> mais hélas, c?est bien connu, les Français ne regardent jamais au-delà de leur nombril ?






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi on parle tant de cul ici ?



Les arguments de SM sont imparables !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Mais a la difference d'en france, les gens sont plus "volontaires" pour faire bouger les choses.


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

"Mais lorsque HP, Dell, Sony, Microsoft et les autres, qui ne sont pas des manches, présentent de nouveaux produits, moins chers et qui savent faire beaucoup plus de choses..."


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Je corrige pour les trains en UK :
> La societe qui gere les rails a ete "renationalisee", pas les companies de trains.
> Les trains sont maintenant extremement modernes, silencieux, y a la clim, internet en 1ere, rapides, etc.
> 
> ...




Voilà qui me paraît déjà moins idéologique comme point de vue 
Le surendettement des ménages aussi non ? J'ai lu un dossier assez affligeant là-dessus.
Les contrats précaires aussi ? Moins de chômage ok, mais des contrats 1/3 temps payés rien et sinon Blair a quand même créé 500 000 emplois public depuis qu'il est là donc les exploits de l'utra libéralisme, ça me fait un peu sourire...

1 millions de jeunes sont déclarés disparus en Angleterre, une femme a écrit un bouquin récemment sur le sujet, désolé d'être aussi évasif. 1 million qui sont inscrit nulle part, qui vivent hors système, une majorité par "choix", et une grosse part tout de même, éjectés malgré eux, c'est assez flippant je trouve.


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un tel sujet risque fort de tourner au vinaigre entre liberalistes/gauchistes...
> 
> si jamais y'en a qui prennent le role des libéraux


 
Entant que libéral de gauche, je préfère fermer ma gueule


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de comparer les taux de chomage respectifs de la France et de la Grande Bretagne...




Du pipo... comme aux USA pour faire baisser le taux de chômage, rien de plus facile, on compte un chômeur sur 3 et puis voilà


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

*Vous avez bien raison Monsieur le patron*
Tout comme vous, Monsieur, je regrette amèrement le bon vieux temps d'avant ou l'on envoyait la troupe pour tirer sur les ouvriers grévistes et lever les piquets.

Ces salopards de Français sont tellement attachés à leurs avantages sociaux qu'ils en sont devenus frileux et éternuent à la première esquisse de réforme de quelque nature qu'elle soit. Pourtant, j'en conviens, la culture syndicale française est bien souvent hermétique à toute évolution. 

Non, vraiment, de nos jours, il vaut mieux délocaliser en Asie voire en Tunisie ou encore au pis aller en Roumanie. Allons encore et toujours plus loin dans la cupidité mercantile et nos visions à court terme.

Vous parlez de productivité aléatoire et nous voilà obligés de mettre en place des systèmes de primes au rendement pour garantir un niveau minimum de résultats.

De quel droit ces ouvriers marseillais de surcroît, se permettent-ils de vouloir sauver leurs emplois alors que des milliers d'actionnaires n'attendent que d'engendrer de nouveaux dividendes ?!
Dérisoire victoire certes car elle n'empêchera pas l'inexorable et la marche en avant vers des échanges toujours plus libres et non protégés au détriment des personnes qui en patissent.
Pourquoi les êtres humains sont-ils humains et non de simples éléments de productions facilement remplaçables et interchangeables. Accordons-nous des droits aux machines ?

Oui, ouvrons encore plus les portes au grand capital, oublions toute humanité dans les échanges économiques mondiaux. Concentrons-nous sur les seuls profits engendrés par nos légitimes plans "sociaux".

Faisons de sorte que les classes sociales les plus faibles soient encore plus pauvre pour que nous leur otions jusqu'à l'envie de se battre et de se révolter.
Les gens ont peur pour l'avenir, ils n'ont plus confiance en rien, quelle niaiserie n'est-il pas ?

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez bien raison Monsieur le patron*
> Tout comme vous, Monsieur, je regrette amèrement le bon vieux temps d'avant ou l'on envoyait la troupe pour tirer sur les ouvriers grévistes et lever les piquets.
> 
> Ces salopards de Français sont tellement attachés à leurs avantages sociaux qu'ils en sont devenus frileux et éternuent à la première esquisse de réforme de quelque nature qu'elle soit. Pourtant, j'en conviens, la culture syndicale française est bien souvent hermétique à toute évolution.
> ...





+1


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

*Ce que j'aime bien c'est comment la propagande utra libéral a réussi à faire admettre comme étant issu du bon sens commun, des idées tel que : *

- Faut pas s'accrocher à ses acquis sociaux
- La couverture maladie faut la payer de sa poche une 2e fois
- Le travail c'est comme l'amour, c'est précaire (CF la patronne du medef ce we)
- Une entreprise a pour seul but de faire des profits
- Délocaliser c'est normal


Etc... c'est beau, chapeau


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

gueulez pas trop fort, Nouveau et alors ? va revenir


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quant à être politiquement correct et dénigrer le libéralisme, il suffit de comparer les taux de chomage respectifs de la France et de la Grande Bretagne...



Il vaudrait mieux comparer le taux d'emploi chez les actifs, ou le taux de sans emploi. La notion de chômage est vague. Le chômage ne dure que 2 ans en Suisse par exemple, après tu n'es plus considéré comme chômeur et tu disparais des statistiques...
Je sais pas du tout comment c'est en Angleterre, et je veux bien croire qu'ils soient un peu meilleur que la France. Mais comparer les chiffres du chômage pour évaluer la performance des politiques d'un pays est un raccourci un peu simple à mon avis.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait mieux comparer le taux d'emploi chez les actifs, ou le taux de sans emploi. La notion de chômage est vague. Le chômage ne dure que 2 ans en Suisse par exemple, après tu n'es plus considéré comme chômeur et tu disparais des statistiques...
> Je sais pas du tout comment c'est en Angleterre, et je veux bien croire qu'ils soient un peu meilleur que la France. Mais comparer les chiffres du chômage pour évaluer la performance des politiques d'un pays est un raccourci un peu simple à mon avis.



Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ouvrons encore plus les portes au grand capital, oublions toute humanité dans les échanges économiques mondiaux. Concentrons-nous sur les seuls profits engendrés par nos légitimes plans "sociaux".
> 
> Faisons de sorte que les classes sociales les plus faibles soient encore plus pauvre pour que nous leur otions jusqu'à l'envie de se battre et de se révolter.



Ah ; les salauds de frileux timorés!!! Ils ne sont jamais contents!!!
Là, on leur propose des primes ROYALES pour aller trouver du taf ailleurs ; et eux ils vont encore refuser de quiter le coin où ils ont choisi de vivre, où ils ont leur famille, leurs amis, leurs souvenirs...
Ce gouvernement est vraiment trop bon avec des oisifs résolument vautrés dans l'inactivité!
Fais preuve d'humanité avec Bastien ; il te caguera dans la main ; comme dit le proverbe.


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que j'aime bien c'est comment la propagande utra libéral a réussi à faire admettre comme étant issu du bon sens commun, des idées tel que : *
> 
> - Faut pas s'accrocher à ses acquis sociaux
> - La couverture maladie faut la payer de sa poche une 2e fois
> ...



Et bien sûr :

- L'objectif ultime de l'humanité, c'est le profit.

variante :

- l'objectif ultime, le bonheur absolu, le nirvana, du quidam M.X ou du pays Y, c'est d'être plus riche que le voisin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> gueulez pas trop fort, Nouveau et alors ? va revenir



Feuquine chitte!!!     Je suis trop jeune pour être pourfendu!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

*Les critères de calcul*
du chômage sont variables et diffèrent d'un pays à un autre.

Monsieur Archi, de mes nouveaux amis, loue l'exemple de nos voisins d'outre-Manche. Effectivement, celui-ci est bon pour les statistiques, par forcément pour la qualité de vie des sujets de Sa Très Grâcieuse Majesté.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; les salauds de frileux timorés!!! Ils ne sont jamais contents!!!
> Là, on leur propose des primes ROYALES pour aller trouver du taf ailleurs ; et eux ils vont encore refuser de quiter le coin où ils ont choisi de vivre, où ils ont leur famille, leurs amis, leurs souvenirs...
> Ce gouvernement est vraiment trop bon avec des oisifs résolument vautrés dans l'inactivité!
> Fais preuve d'humanité avec Bastien ; il te caguera dans la main ; comme dit le proverbe.




Oui tiens, j'ai oublié de le rajouter à ma liste :

- Il faut être flexible, vouloir se poser quelque part c'est passéiste, c'est has been, la sédentarisation c'est pas bon pour le marché, il faut être mobile.


Vous avez une famille ? Une belle maison ? Vous avez construit tout ça et vous y tenez ??? Quelle idée ????  :hein: IL FAUT BOUGEZ BON SANG ! Allez OUST ! Du balais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les critères de calcul*
> du chômage sont variables et diffèrent d'un pays à un autre.
> 
> Monsieur Archi, de mes nouveaux amis, loue l'exemple de nos voisins d'outre-Manche. Effectivement, celui-ci est bon pour les statistiques, par forcément pour la qualité de vie des sujets de Sa Très Grâcieuse Majesté.



Bah ; tu sais... Nicole Croisille disait en son temps "Toi tu es heureux comme un anglais, quand il sait qu'il aura de l'amour et de la bière"... Des gens simples, quoi ...


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui tiens, j'ai oublié de le rajouter à ma liste :
> 
> - Il faut être flexible, vouloir se poser quelque part c'est passéiste, c'est has been, la sédentarisation c'est pas bon pour le marché, il faut être mobile.
> 
> ...



Bah quoi ? Je fais bien Nice - Bagdad tous les jours. Est-ce que je me plains pour autant ?


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

ce que j'aime beaucoup c'est la volonté de faire disparaitre les 35heures pour "permettre à ceux qui le veulent de travailler plus" ...   

évidemment dès que ce sera possible j'irais bosser 50 heures par semaines à la chaine! c'est bon pour le moral, et pis c'est parceque je le veux bien! le seul soucis c'est les heures sup... faut baisser le tarif! sinon à quoi ça servirait de travailler autant


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Je fais bien Nice - Bagdad tous les jours. Est-ce que je me plains pour autant ?



Ce n'est pas un motif à se plaindre, mais pour quelqu'un qui a décidé d'habiter quelque part, où il a investit dans une maison et où sont sa famille et ses amis, vouloir tout faire pour l'envoyer ailleurs (avec souvent en +, un salaire bien moins haut, consequence des delocalisations... Tu as le choix : c'est ca ou le chomage...) Bref c'est bof...

Maintenant, que tu decides de bouger souvent, d'être "mobile", c'est ton choix, et il n'y a aucuns problèmes là dessus ;-)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah ; tu sais... Nicole Croisille disait en son temps "Toi tu es heureux comme un anglais, quand il sait qu'il aura de l'amour et de la bière"... Des gens simples, quoi ...




*Vivre d'amour*
et de bière fraîche.

Le bonheur quoi.


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vivre d'amour*
> et de bière fraîche.
> 
> Le bonheur quoi.




 :rateau: burp :rateau:


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vivre d'amour*
> et de bière fraîche.
> 
> Le bonheur quoi.



rajoute la bouffe, l'art, les passions, et generalise la bière aux alcools en general et je te suis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vivre d'amour*
> et de bière fraîche.
> 
> Le bonheur quoi.



Ah ; si tous les gueux de basse extraction savaient se contenter de peu ; comme toi... Tout serait réglé... :love: .... Mais non! Ils veulent des vins fins ; des mets délicats et raffinés ; de luxueux équipements informatiques avec des pommes dessus.... Salauds qui mènent notre beau pays au bord du gouffre!!!!


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Je fais bien Nice - Bagdad tous les jours. Est-ce que je me plains pour autant ?




Pour 1000 ¤ par mois en plus... tu es un modèle pour la nation


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; si tous les gueux de basse extraction savaient se contenter de peu ; comme toi... Tout serait réglé... :love: .... Mais non! Ils veulent des vins fins ; des mets délicats et raffinés ; de luxueux équipements informatiques avec des pommes dessus.... Salauds qui mènent notre beau pays au bord du gouffre!!!!




*J'aime la France*
je bois Français


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

*Bande d'enfoirés de communistes*!!   

debout les damnés de la terre!! On arrête de picoler et rien foutre, et on va chercher du boulot...ya qu'a sortir, c'est pas plus compliqué que cela 

Quelqu'un a un Kärcher dans l'assistance?


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un a un Kärcher dans l'assistance?*


*

Le petit Nicolas est attendu à l'accueil...*


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> gueulez pas trop fort, Nouveau et alors ? va revenir



Pas possible ! 
Sous une nouvelle identité, alors. Et avec un autre ton. Et si possible une nouvelle IP aussi, histoire que je mette plus de temps à l'envoyer aux fraises.



A part ça, les syndicats sont rien que des salauds qui comprennent rien aux vicissitudes et aux cruelles réalités d'un monde qui tourne. La Tribune de Genève nous en donne encore la preuve aujourd'hui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime la France*
> je bois Français



C'est vrai qu'à toi tout seul, tu as évité un plan social chez Margnat.... Je dis MÔSSIEUR Lepurfils  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *Bande d'enfoirés de communistes*!!
> debout les damnés de la terre!! On arrête de picoler et rien foutre, et on va chercher du boulot...



*Excusez-moi chef*
J'ai l'audace doublée d'outrecuidance d'avoir un jour de repos...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *Bande d'enfoirés de communistes*!!
> 
> debout les damnés de la terre!! On arrête de picoler et rien foutre, et on va chercher du boulot...ya qu'a sortir, c'est pas plus compliqué que cela
> 
> Quelqu'un a un Kärcher dans l'assistance?





Vermine capitaliste!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vermine capitaliste!!!




*Bon, je pars*
en Cévennes chercher la mitrailleuse boche que le grand père a planqué à la fin de la guerre dans la vieille bergerie familliale, chuis chaud là.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Si la France veut sortir du bas du classement des pays industrialisés, si elle veut enfin faire diminuer son taux de chômage, elle doit impérativement introduire une dose conséquente de libéralisme dans son économie, plutôt que de lever des barricades grotesques contre les OPA qui menacent le secteur stratégique du yogourt. Elle a sous les yeux l?exemple éclairant de la Grande-Bretagne, mais hélas, c?est bien connu, les Français ne regardent jamais au-delà de leur nombril ? ou de celui de leur président, ce qui revient au même.




si on veut faire baisser vraiment le chomage il faudrait arreter de donner des primes au patron qui n'emploie des rmistes ou sois disant personne en precaireté *,
interdire aux   etudiants de travailler pour moins de 16h (comme cela pas de cotisation secu) et tout autres conneries qui empechent a beaucoup du monde de retrouver un travail 



* un membre de ma famille travaille dans le secteur "credit" , elle voit au moins 3 personnes par jour qui demandent un credit et  sur leur avis d'impositions ne figure pas les loyer perçu et autres revenus .......ces personnes sont la plupart declarée publiquement rmiste qui bien evidemment n'ont rien a faire d'un boulot payé au smic  quand ils sont patron de plusieur immeubles !!!  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je pars*
> en Cévennes chercher la mitrailleuse boche que le grand père a planqué à la fin de la guerre dans la vieille bergerie familliale, chuis chaud là.



Du bon matos, ça...    :love:


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est la calibre 50, surnommée "la scie" par les alliés ?

Bon... tu fais ce que tu veux mais moi je reste derrière toi hein


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Du bon matos, ça...    :love:



*Ca te descends tellement *
de bonshommes à la minute ce truc que tu sais même plus les compter...







 :rateau:


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca te descends tellement *
> de bonshommes à la minute ce truc que tu sais même plus les compter...
> :



C'est avec ça que les chômeurs sont comptés ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> C'est la calibre 50, surnommée "la scie" par les alliés ?
> 
> Bon... tu fais ce que tu veux mais moi je reste derrière toi hein



Y'a aussi la Thomson, avec un bon camembert de 100 en 11,43... Mais c'est un peu lourd à porter...


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le petit Nicolas est attendu à l'accueil...


 
...par son ex qui s'est barrée avec le premier publiciste venu...


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je pars*
> en Cévennes chercher la mitrailleuse boche que le grand père a planqué à la fin de la guerre dans la vieille bergerie familliale, chuis chaud là.




ramenne la saucisse seche en meme temps  :love:  :love:


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Le ModèleAngloSaxon !
Le ModèleAngloSaxon !
Vive le ModèleAngloSaxon !
Le MAS avec nous !
Le MAS au bout de la route joyeuse du progrès et du bonheur de l'humanité !!!
(C'est tellement beau, on dirait un slogan communiste)

Mais, m'sieurs, les anglais ont créé récement plein de postes de fonctionnaires et les ricains continuent à protéger leur économie, l'air de rien (voir l'exemple de l'acier)...
Ta gueule, petit con de gauchiste !!!

Le MAS pour les masses ! (rien de tel qu'un bon slogan pour marquer les foules)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ramenne la saucisse seche en meme temps  :love:  :love:



Et voilàààààààà!!!!  C'est cette importance démesurée que l'on donne à la gastronomie qui freinne les grandes avancées, en France


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je pars*
> en Cévennes chercher la mitrailleuse boche que le grand père a planqué à la fin de la guerre dans la vieille bergerie familliale, chuis chaud là.



*Il me semble que*
le pur fils en a un ppeu oublié sa sagesse


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...par son ex qui s'est barrée avec le premier publiciste venu...


 
Elle s'est pas cassé avec la femme à Pernod ? :mouais:
Ou alors c'est un fantasme d'érotomane de droite ?


----------



## ARKHAON (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a aussi la Thomson, avec un bon camembert de 100 en 11,43... Mais c'est un peu lourd à porter...



Elle avait pas tendance à chauffer et à s'enrayer celle-ci ? (je ne sais pas hein, je pose la question, mais je crois que oui...)


Toutes facons je m'en fous de vos mitrailleuses de merde me ramène avec un T-34  
Ca va chauffer !


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et voilàààààààà!!!!  C'est cette importance démesurée que l'on donne à la gastronomie qui freinne les grandes avancées, en France


T'façon, en France, y a rien qu'des feignasses râleuses, coifées de bérets, malpolis et pinté au gros rouge !!
Comment veux-tu faire un boulot propre avec de pareils boulets ?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vermine capitaliste!!!


 
Diantre, 
un peu plus de compassion!

j'ai du mal à payer les traites de la remise en etat du 600 m2 (ba oui, j'ai ouite enfants  ).
Vous pouvez pas imaginer la difficulté de trouver un *archi*tecte d'intérieur à prix décent dans ce pays...plus personne ne veut bosser!!

*alors bossez un peu, bande de larves!*


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *alors bossez un peu, bande de larves!*




et ho du calme!  j'ai mes reuteuteuh à prendre moi là!


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est pas cassé avec la femme à Pernod ? :mouais:
> Ou alors c'est un fantasme d'érotomane de droite ?


 
peu importe, le mal est fait, il va falloir tout nettoyer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Diantre,
> un peu plus de compassion!
> 
> j'ai du mal à payer les traites de la remise en etat du 600 m2 ...



Et puis là ; c'est trop tard pour coucher avec Xavière...


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et puis là ; c'est trop tard pour coucher avec Xavière...


 
voilà le mal dont souffre ce pays:

*le manque d'ambition!*


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

Excusez moi, quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver des déclarations ISF cerfa vierges ?

J'en ai plus une seule....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, c'est qui ce mec ?
> _On dirait mon oncle, çui qui va aux messes anniversaire de la mort de Louis XVI, qui trouve que le Figaro est *mou* et qui faisait des pétitions pour défendre Charles Millon !_
> 
> :hein:



Ton oncle est un saint homme que tu déshonore ; faquin!


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver des déclarations ISF cerfa vierges ?
> 
> J'en ai plus une seule....


 

quoi, t'as pas encore été contacté par des consultants pour faire defiscaliser ton patrimoine???


mon dieu

:affraid:


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver des déclarations ISF cerfa vierges ?
> 
> J'en ai plus une seule....




Les licences pour le ski c'est ça ?


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> voilà le mal dont souffre ce pays:
> 
> *le manque d'ambition!*


Oui, oui, oui, on sait, l'on bien cherché tous ces pauvres - voilà où ça mène de pas se bouger le cul !
Quand on veut, on peut, pas vrai ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui, on sait, l'on bien cherché tous ces pauvres - voilà où ça mène de pas se bouger le cul !
> Quand on veut, on peut, pas vrai ?



M'ouais... Faites ce que vous voulez ; mais en tout cas, moi je monte pas dans la Xavière...    Je ne veux pas vouloir pouvoir


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *Bande d'enfoirés de communistes*!!
> 
> debout les damnés de la terre!! On arrête de picoler et rien foutre, et on va chercher du boulot...ya qu'a sortir, c'est pas plus compliqué que cela
> 
> Quelqu'un a un Kärcher dans l'assistance?




Yves, je t'ai déjà dit que je ne causais pas de ma carte de Cégétiste ici ni de mes votes pour le PC... en message privé, je te l'ai déjà dit. après tout le monde va savoir que je suis de gauche (et non d'extrème gauche ou gauchiste comme aimerait le dire le gars sous les barreaux là)...


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi, t'as pas encore été contacté par des consultants pour faire defiscaliser ton patrimoine???
> 
> 
> mon dieu
> ...




Si bien sur, mais j'ai entendu dire que maintenant y a que les pauvres qui paient l'impot en France ?! On m'aurait menti ??


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'ouais... Faites ce que vous voulez ; mais en tout cas, moi je monte pas dans la Xavière...    Je ne veux pas vouloir pouvoir


 
Mon dieu (my god) :affraid: voilà le second mal dont souffre notre superbe nation:

*le manque de créativité!*

Crois tu vraiement qu'il faille faire cela soit même? tu connais pas des termes genre "externalisation", "délocalisation"..;

on peut bien trouver une bonne douzaine de philippins capables de faire cela _pas _cher...

exotisme et pragmatisme, tout y est!

et à oim les 600m2


----------



## annamaria (12 Septembre 2005)

Je me rappelle une fois j'étais  employée comme figurant sur le tournage d'un film « engagé » qui traitait de "L'exploitation des ouvrières d'une usine française", tout se passait selon les clichés: patrons riches et méchants dans des belles voitures...ouvrières dans le froid et la pauvreté...

J'ai commencé à poser des questions à toutes les comédiennes du tournage, sur leur vie et leur travail, leur salaires...en plus ce tournage était particulierment dur pour nous à cause des conditions climatiques...

À la fin j'ai tiré la conclusion que ce film avait été réalisé avec une  *TRES FORTE EXPLOITATION DES COMEDIENNES *  avec la complicité des organismes bureaucratiques français .

Donc, dans tout cela  "*qui sont les patrons riches et méchants?*"   

Voilà je cherchais un endroit où raconter cela


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si bien sur, mais j'ai entendu dire que maintenant y a que les pauvres qui paient l'impot en France ?! On m'aurait menti ??



*Ben les pauvres*
n'ayant pas les moyens  de se barrer à l'étranger à la différence de leurs congénères plus fortunés, tu peux continuer à dormir tranquille, les messieurs de l'administration flicale ne viendront pas trop t'incommoder.


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

66¤ cette année, ça va ?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Yves, je t'ai déjà dit que je ne causais pas de ma carte de Cégétiste ici ni de mes votes pour le PC... en message privé, je te l'ai déjà dit. après tout le monde va savoir que je suis de gauche (et non d'extrème gauche ou gauchiste comme aimerait le dire le gars sous les barreaux là)...


 
Mon devoir, pour remettre ce pays dans la bonne marche (droits dans nos bottes!) est de réveler la vérité:

Alem vote pour les PCs :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 66¤ cette année, ça va ?



La vache ! c'est le tarif horaire du comptable qui fait ma déclaration !!!


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 66¤ cette année, ça va ?


 
Toi aussi tu pratiques la pêches au gros aux iles caimans?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La vache ! c'est le tarif horaire du comptable qui fait ma déclaration !!!


 
et encore, c'est un comptable de Bengalore


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, c'est qui ce mec ?
> _On dirait mon oncle, çui qui va aux messes anniversaire de la mort de Louis XVI, qui trouve que le Figaro est *mou* et qui faisait des pétitions pour défendre Charles Millon !_
> 
> :hein:




*Certainement un type*
qui pense qu'il paye trop ses employés, qui pense (pas forcément à tort) que l'État se sucre honteusement sur son dos en une foultitude de cotisations diverses et variées, qui aimerait faire travailler le dimanche, qui en pince pour les ouvriers chinois et aimerait un monde sans personne pour empêcher les plus fortunés de faire un peu ce qu'ils veulent de tous ceux qui aspirent à un niveau de vie somme toute raisonnable et qui n'apprécient pas forcément qu'on les corvée à merci sans considération...


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Yves, je t'ai déjà dit que je ne causais pas de ma carte de Cégétiste ici ni de mes votes pour le PC... en message privé, je te l'ai déjà dit. après tout le monde va savoir que je suis de gauche (et non d'extrème gauche ou gauchiste comme aimerait le dire le gars sous les barreaux là)...



T'aurais-je jamais traité de gauchiste ? 
Certains gauchistes ont fini par aller camper place du colonel Fabien, mais je connais trop mon bestiaire politique pour faire de telles confusions. Tu es un stalinien, un vrai. Comme la Picardie nous en réserve encore. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certainement un type*
> qui pense qu'il paye trop ses employés, qui pense (pas forcément à tort) que l'État se sucre honteusement sur son dos en une foultitude de cotisations diverses et variées, qui aimerait faire travailler le dimanche, qui en pince pour les ouvriers chinois et aimerait un monde sans personne pour empêcher les plus fortunés de faire un peu ce qu'ils veulent de tous ceux qui aspirent à un niveau de vie somme toute raisonnable et qui n'apprécient pas forcément qu'on les corvée à merci sans considération...



Pffffff.... Et après, c'est moi qui voit le mal partout? ... Sacré Purfils :love:


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

A coups de fusion-acquisition, on en vient à des situations de monopole - et quand le monopole est impossible, la "saine compétition" aligne les prix et l'offre (voir les opérateurs de téléphone).

Et si, finalement, le stade ultime du libéralisme économique était le communisme ?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais-je jamais traité de gauchiste ?
> Certains gauchistes ont fini par aller camper place du colonel Fabien, mais je connais trop mon bestiaire politique pour faire de telles confusions. Tu es un stalinien, un vrai. Comme la Picardie nous en réserve encore. :love:


 
je tiens juste à préciser que la Picardie est un bien joli pays 

tu parles de la place du colonel Laurent Fabien?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et si, finalement, le stade ultime du libéralisme économique était le communisme ?


 
encore un sondage?


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore un sondage?


Oui : pour ou contre le libé-râlisme (sorte de capitalisme à la française)


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et si, finalement, le stade ultime du libéralisme économique était le communisme ?



Je me suis souvent dis la même chose


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et si, finalement, le stade ultime du libéralisme économique était le communisme ?


 
L'exemple chinois tendrait à démonter le contraire


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, les syndicats sont rien que des salauds qui comprennent rien aux vicissitudes et aux cruelles réalités d'un monde qui tourne. La Tribune de Genève nous en donne encore la preuve aujourd'hui.



Les infirmières sont toutes des esclavagistes, je l'ai toujours dit. 
 

Bon, faut que j'aille vider le lave-vaisselles avant que ma coppagne ne rentre de l'hôpital.


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple chinois tendrait à démonter le contraire


Je pensais à la version soviétique.
Le comunisme, c'est un peu la salsa, chacun a sa version - la cubaine n'est pas la russe, ni la chinoise et aucune des trois n'a plus rien à voir depuis longtemps avec l'originale.
Et puis, si le gouvernement chinois actuel est communiste, moi je suis évèque*

* le premier qui me contredit, pan un coup de crosse !


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais-je jamais traité de gauchiste ?
> Certains gauchistes ont fini par aller camper place du colonel Fabien, mais je connais trop mon bestiaire politique pour faire de telles confusions. Tu es un stalinien, un vrai. Comme la Picardie nous en réserve encore. :love:




Baaaaaaaaaaaax !!! ya le mossieur qui dit qu'on est tous des stals !!!!!!    

non, en fait, je causais pas de toi mon gars Rezba avec qui je partage pas mal d'affinités de ce côté-là D) mais du suisse... et non, je ne visais pas ton Hantaï (ni aucune autre entaille qui nous fait du bien) mais le nom d'avocat ou de mime. 

sinon, arrête de dire partout que je suis de la famille à Maxime G. car même si c'est vrai, j'ai une énorme différence avec lui : je ne _chasse_ pas le noble picard  (qui plus est quand celui-ci m'achète des photos, coucou Fernand et Gilles !!  )


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons
> 
> on omet de préciser dans quel état étaient les voies et le matériel lors des privatisations...
> (les sociétés adjudicataires ont probablement eu le tort d'espérer des subventions pour ce faire)
> ...


Oui effectivement en france ont préfère laisser aux gens la possibilté de se retourner et de pouvoir trouver un travail décent... En UK le premier job que tu refuses et tu te fait jarter de la liste des demandeurs d'emploi...ce qui signifie plus d'indemnité...  
Il y donc là deux cultures différentes (deux Histoires avec un grand H)


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je tiens juste à préciser que la Picardie est un bien joli pays



arrête, je peux toujours pas te re-coudbouler vert !  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrête, je peux toujours pas te re-coudbouler vert !  :love:




*Tiens c'est vrai ça*
que la Picardie est un bien joli pays 




 
 :love:


----------



## niconono (12 Septembre 2005)

Non, en UK il faut refuser 3 jobs *de son niveau* avant de se faire jeter comme tu dis. De toute facon, les indemnites sont de £40/semaine, quel que soit l'emploi et le salaire precedent.


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement en france ont préfère laisser aux gens la possibilté de se retourner et de pouvoir trouver un travail décent... En UK le premier job que tu refuses et tu te fait jarter de la liste des demandeurs d'emploi...ce qui signifie plus d'indemnité...
> Il y donc là deux cultures différentes (deux Histoires avec un grand H)


 
le pragmatisme : 
l'objectif = réduire les stats du chomage
moyen = réduire les stats tout simplement...(soit dit en passant, on y vient, on y vient  )

t'es pas compté, t'existes pas. point barre.

ya pas de "meilleur" système...juste des chiffres divergents pour une même réalité.


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi ils embauchent pas des mecs pour compter les chomeurs ? :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et, pour info, le salaire minimum légal est strictement identique dans chacun des deux pays (à l'euro près)


:modo: Les salaires nominaux pas les salaires réels...
Avec l'équivalent d'un euro, tu ne manges pas en France, encore moins en angleterre, et tu bouffes bien en Chine...
et pourtant c'est le même euro... mais pas le même coût de la vie


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ils embauchent pas des mecs pour compter les chomeurs ? :rateau:


 rassure toi, ils ont engagé  des gens pour les radier


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

En angleterre, les politiques publiques sont axées autours des stats pour faire réduire le chômage on s'y prend comme Yvos l'a dit, 

mais c'est valable dans tous les domaines,

par ex., on évalue les hosto selon leurs capacités à diminuer le temps d'attente pour les opérations
et bien ils ont réussi à diminuer la liste d'attente en créant une liste pour s'inscrire sur la liste d'attente :mouais:


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rassure toi, ils ont engagé  des gens pour les radier


Et quand tu radies un chômeur, après il a plus un radis.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

Un excellent article à ce sujet


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

intéressant de noter que le gouvernement britannique maquille les chiffres de l'investissement public pour bien montrer qu'il y a un réel désengagement, alors que nous maquillons nos chiffres pour montrer qu'il n'y a pas de désengagement. 


disons mars et venus


----------



## hunjord (12 Septembre 2005)

Bah des vrais gaulois.......
Je vous laisse l'après midi, pis pof........je savais que je devais m'abonner....
En l'occurence, je tiens à rappeler quand même, qu'archi ne semble pas cautionné les dires de Philippe Baraud...
On sait jamais au cas où


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

Entendu il y dix minutes sur Europe 1 : la France est la deuxième terre d'accueil d'investissements étrangers au monde derrière la Chine.

Ils sont fous ces étrangers


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Entendu il y dix minutes sur Europe 1 : la France est la deuxième terre d'accueil d'investissements étrangers au monde derrière la Chine.
> 
> Ils sont fous ces étrangers


Tu m'étonnes ! Alors qu'ils pourraient investir dans des pays où les enfants travaillent pour 2¤ la semaine... Quelle idée ???   :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

Les enfants, ça pleure tout le temps.

Ah ben non, les français aussi


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Entendu il y dix minutes sur Europe 1 : la France est la deuxième terre d'accueil d'investissements étrangers au monde derrière la Chine.
> 
> Ils sont fous ces étrangers


En simplifiant beaucoup : on investit en Chine pour le coût de la main d'oeuvre et une ouverture sur leur marché intérieur naissant, on investit en France pour la qualité des infrastructure (communication, réseau de transport...)
Infrastructure payées avec ?
Ben oui, amis libéraux, sans investissement public (donc impôt) beaucoup moins d'investissement étranger...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes ! Alors qu'ils pourraient investir dans des pays où les enfants travaillent pour 2¤ la semaine... Quelle idée ???   :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


C'est encore trop chers!!!  :hein: 



 :rateau:


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, ça pleure tout le temps.
> 
> Ah ben non, les français aussi


Ouais, mais les enfants, tu risque le boycott, alors que les français on t'enverrais plutôt de l'argent pour que tu les fasses un peu chier ces feignants !


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En simplifiant beaucoup : on investit en Chine pour le coût de la main d'oeuvre et une ouverture sur leur marché intérieur naissant, on investit en France pour la qualité des infrastructure (communication, réseau de transport...)



Marrant, c'est exactement la raison qu'a donné le type sur Europe 1 (doit être un nalysrte financier, du genre les mêmes qui prédisaient un Ipod video le 7 septembre).


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais les enfants, tu risque le boycott, alors que les français on t'enverrais plutôt de l'argent pour que tu les fasses un peu chier ces feignants !



Moi si on m'envoie de l'argent, je veux bien faire chier qui vous voulez.


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, c'est exactement la raison qu'a donné le type sur Europe 1 (doit être un nalysrte financier, du genre les mêmes qui prédisaient un Ipod video le 7 septembre).


Tu veux dire que chui aussi bon qu'un nanalyst ??
La vache, va falloir que je fasse payer mes posts, moi !


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

A vot'bon coeur m'sieur dames !


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> A vot'bon coeur m'sieur dames !


Mouais, quelque chose me dit que je vais pas récolter un centime...
Pourtant, un vrai nanalyst, il est payé super cher pour raconter n'importe quoi avec applomb.
J'dois pas être un vrai nanalyst, alors.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Entendu il y dix minutes sur Europe 1 : la France est la deuxième terre d'accueil d'investissements étrangers au monde derrière la Chine.
> Ils sont fous ces étrangers




*Le ciel a du tomber sur la tête*
des libéralistes...



 :rateau:


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est l'aplomb qui dois te manquer.

Et puis une nalyse pas chère, c'est pas sérieux. Une nalyse à 100 000 ¤, tout le monde y croit.


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En simplifiant beaucoup : on investit en Chine pour le coût de la main d'oeuvre et une ouverture sur leur marché intérieur naissant, on investit en France pour la qualité des infrastructure (communication, réseau de transport...)
> Infrastructure payées avec ?
> Ben oui, amis libéraux, sans investissement public (donc impôt) beaucoup moins d'investissement étranger...



Avec un peu de recherche sur Internet, on trouve des informations intéressantes 

D'après cet article, la France attire toujours autant les investissements étrangers.

J'ai également trouvé cette étude d'Ernst & Young qui indique que la France est le 2e pays le plus intéressant pour les investissements en Europe après le Royaume-Uni. Il est assez long, mais en lisant en diagonale et regardant les graphiques, on s'aperçoit que malgré des coûts importants (fiscalité, "coût du travail", etc.). La France reste malgré tout intéressante pour les raisons évoquées par iKool : qualité de vie, qualité des communications et des infrastructures, notamment de transports.

Plus j'y réfléchis, et plus je me dis que si on veut avoir une chance de survivre dans cette "économie globalisée", il est absolument nécessaire de cesser de croire que l'on peut rivaliser dans l'industrie et dans le secteur primaire (agriculture de masse!) avec des pays d'Europe de l'Est ou d'Asie !

Par exemple, il est illusoire de croire que le paysan français a une quelconque chance de gagner contre un paysan ukrainien pour produire du blé en masse. On a par contre une chance en produisant des produits de bien meilleure qualité et à plus forte valeur ajoutée, notamment une agriculture plus respectueuse de l'environnement. D'ailleurs je m'étonne que personne n'ait créé une sorte de Max Havelaar pour l'agriculteur européen (ou alors je suis pas au courant) ?! Je suis sûr que pleins de consommateurs seraient d'accord de consommer des tomates 3x fois plus cher à condition qu'elles aient été produites sans préjudice pour la nature et pour un prix qui permette à l'agriculteur de vivre ! (perso j'achèterai! d'autant plus que j'en ai marre de manger des légumes et fruits sans goûts, souvent plus beau que bon...)

Autre exemple, dans l'industrie, il faut oublier penser pouvoir rivaliser avec l'ouvrière textile chinoise !! Concentrons nous plutôt sur ce que ne savent pas faire les Chinois : les services aux particuliers et entreprises ! Ou alors des industries de haute technologie (Airbus par exemple...).

Bref, je digresse un peu (beaucoup)... tout ça pour redire que l'article de commentaires.ch c'est juste de la merde en boîte. Faut être sacrément naïf et simple d'esprit pour croire que l'attractivité d'un pays pour des investisseurs se résume à la non-puissance des syndicats !


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Par exemple, il est illusoire de croire que le paysan français a une quelconque chance de gagner contre un paysan ukrainien pour produire du blé en masse.


Là, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, au contraire, l'agriculture européenne est une des plus productive du monde (avec l'américaine)
Egalement une des plus subventionnée du monde (avec l'américaine, toujours) ce qui écrase complètement les agricultures des pays en voie de développement qui ne parviennent pas à rivaliser.
(Petite remarque : qui, derrière le FMI, pousse à l'Ouverture des marchés, à la Concurence ? - phénoménales hypocrisies)
Avec les conséquences sur l'environnement que l'ont sait...


			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> On a par contre une chance en produisant des produits de bien meilleure qualité et à plus forte valeur ajoutée, notamment une agriculture plus respectueuse de l'environnement. D'ailleurs je m'étonne que personne n'ait créé une sorte de Max Havelaar pour l'agriculteur européen (ou alors je suis pas au courant) ?! Je suis sûr que pleins de consommateurs seraient d'accord de consommer des tomates 3x fois plus cher à condition qu'elles aient été produites sans préjudice pour la nature et pour un prix qui permette à l'agriculteur de vivre ! (perso j'achèterai! d'autant plus que j'en ai marre de manger des légumes et fruits sans goûts, souvent plus beau que bon...)


En Europe, ca s'appelle le bio... Malheureusement encore très cher (un smicard ou un rmiste ne peut pas manger bio, je pense) et avec un déficit d'image chronique (bio = retour en arrière = snobisme de parigaud = illusion babacool hérité de 68 etc.)
Mais 100% d'accord sur la nécessité de réorienter de la quantité vers la qualité et de permettre aux agriculteurs de vivre de leur production et non des subventions européennes



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autre exemple, dans l'industrie, il faut oublier penser pouvoir rivaliser avec l'ouvrière textile chinoise !! Concentrons nous plutôt sur ce que ne savent pas faire les Chinois : les services aux particuliers et entreprises ! Ou alors des industries de haute technologie (Airbus par exemple...).


Malheureusement, ou heureusement, les chinois ne sont pas plus cons que d'autres - et ils ont faim.
Les indiens produisent déjà des milliers d'informaticiens tout à fait qualifiés chaque année... Sauf qu'ils bossent quinze heures par jour et que là-bas, l'équivalent du smic est à 50 euros/mois...

Alors on peut toujours "libéraliser" notre pays, essayer de s'aligner par le bas sur ces pays. Mais l'intelligence humaine ne dépendant pas du lieu de naissance, il arrivera assez vite un jour où le progrès scientifique et l'expansion économiques seront bien plus puisants là-bas qu'ici.
(Tiens, à propos, la puissance économique américaine... Qui détient la majorité des bons du trésor US et, donc, financent la dite économie ??? 
Des japonais et des chinois, exactement...)

Notre seule "chance" à mon avis est dans des avancés sociales et environnementales rapides dans ces pays - puis, la coopération plutôt que la compétition entre nations "égales" (ouais, je sais, je rêve - un petit peu d'utopie dans un monde merdique)
Au rythme ou vont les choses, dans 50 ans, ils nous auront totalement enfoncés technologiquement parlant.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je digresse un peu (beaucoup)... tout ça pour redire que l'article de commentaires.ch c'est juste de la merde en boîte. Faut être sacrément naïf et simple d'esprit pour croire que l'attractivité d'un pays pour des investisseurs se résume à la non-puissance des syndicats !


J'avais lu que le début   
Ce genre de diahrée haineuse et simpliste, je trouve ça fatiguant.


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, au contraire, l'agriculture européenne est une des plus productive du monde (avec l'américaine)
> Egalement une des plus subventionnée du monde (avec l'américaine, toujours) ce qui écrase complètement les agricultures des pays en voie de développement qui ne parviennent pas à rivaliser.
> (Petite remarque : qui, derrière le FMI, pousse à l'Ouverture des marchés, à la Concurence ? - phénoménales hypocrisies)
> Avec les conséquences sur l'environnement que l'ont sait...



En effet, c'est probablement la plus productive. Mais tu penses qu'on peut compenser le coût plus élevé par rapport à d'autres pays en étant plus productif ? Perso je ne le crois pas, et même si c'est possible, c'est en général mauvais pour l'environnement.
Les subventions... toujours le même problème malheureusement... pour faire simple et vite (je dois partir), je suis pour leur suppression (non brutale mais progressive) et pour une politique douanière empêchant ou surtaxant l'importation de produits subventionnés. Avec également des politiques encourageant des productions de qualités plutôt que de quantités (donc pas comme la PAC).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> D'après cet article, la France attire toujours autant les investissements étrangers.




et pourquoi alors les français investissent  a l'etranger ? 





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> il est illusoire de croire que le paysan français a une quelconque chance de gagner contre un paysan ukrainien pour produire du blé en masse. ... Je suis sûr que pleins de consommateurs seraient d'accord de consommer des tomates 3x fois plus cher à condition qu'elles aient été produites sans préjudice pour la nature et pour un prix qui permette à l'agriculteur de vivre !




avec de plus en plus de rmiste et des salaire payé au smic  ?
j'en doute beaucoup 





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Faut être sacrément naïf et simple d'esprit pour croire que l'attractivité d'un pays pour des investisseurs se résume à la non-puissance des syndicats !



il faut etre seulement malins , ici en france les non europeans  pouvent investir sans probleme , leur consulat se porte garant !!!!!


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est probablement la plus productive. Mais tu penses qu'on peut compenser le coût plus élevé par rapport à d'autres pays en étant plus productif ? Perso je ne le crois pas, et même si c'est possible, c'est en général mauvais pour l'environnement.
> Les subventions... toujours le même problème malheureusement... pour faire simple et vite (je dois partir), je suis pour leur suppression (non brutale mais progressive) et pour une politique douanière empêchant ou surtaxant l'importation de produits subventionnés. Avec également des politiques encourageant des productions de qualités plutôt que de quantités (comme la PAC).


Oui, on peut, pire, on le fait : les subventions européennes, aujourd'hui, permettent au agriculteurs de vendre à perte (enfin leur permette... ils n'ont pas trop le choix en général, c'est ça ou ils la bouffent eux même leur production)
Mais il faudrait demander à ti'punch il est super calé sur le sujet (et il va encore me dire que je généralise, zut   )

Sinon, oui, pareil.


----------



## AOSTE (14 Septembre 2005)

Oui, la France est un pays où les industriels viennent et partent c'est la loi du marché.
Pour vendre sur un continent, il faut y être implanté, cela évite d'exploser le prix du produit avec des taxes locales.
Mais que cela nous rasure, le Français est très bien classé dans les colonnes Rendement et technicité. Dans la boite ou je travail ils ont fermés une unité au US et une en Angleterre pour manque de productivité, au US 3 personnes pour faire le même travail d?un Français . 80% de ces productions est revenue en France.


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la France est un pays où les industriels viennent et partent c'est la loi du marché.
> Pour vendre sur un continent, il faut y être implanté, cela évite d'exploser le prix du produit avec des taxes locales.
> Mais que cela nous rasure, le Français est très bien classé dans les colonnes Rendement et technicité. Dans la boite ou je travail ils ont fermés une unité au US et une en Angleterre pour manque de productivité, au US 3 personnes pour faire le même travail d?un Français . 80% de ces productions est revenue en France.


Et oui, la productivité est excellente en France (si, si, même avec les 35 heures)
D'ailleurs, si les cotisations retraites étaient indexées sur la productivité, les caisses de retraite seraient largement bénéficiaires (oui, il y a moins d'actifs qu'il y a trente ans, mais les actifs d'aujourd'hui sont 3 à 4 fois plus productifs que ceux d'il y a trente ans...)

Donc...
Ben, donc, il y a de l'argent qui part quelque part (si vous suivez mon regard, vous tomberez sans doute sur un actionnaire)


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

tellement productifs que sitôt la besogne bien réalisée, sitôt sur MacGé 

il faudrait remonter le thread politique, tiens.


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tellement productifs que sitôt la besogne bien réalisée, sitôt sur MacGé


Oups...
J'dois être un français d'il y a trente ans, alors.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait remonter le thread politique, tiens.




:affraid:


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait remonter le thread politique, tiens.



J'y songe depuis plus d'une semaine


----------



## AOSTE (15 Septembre 2005)

Donc...
Ben, donc, il y a de l'argent qui part quelque part (si vous suivez mon regard, vous tomberez sans doute sur un actionnaire)


Oui mais pas d'actionnaires=pas d'entreprise


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Septembre 2005)

> Alors on peut toujours "libéraliser" notre pays, essayer de s'aligner par le bas sur ces pays. Mais l'intelligence humaine ne dépendant pas du lieu de naissance, il arrivera assez vite un jour où le progrès scientifique et l'expansion économiques seront bien plus puisants là-bas qu'ici.
> (Tiens, à propos, la puissance économique américaine... Qui détient la majorité des bons du trésor US et, donc, financent la dite économie ???
> Des japonais et des chinois, exactement...)



A ce propos, un français, Jean-François Subsielle, a sorti un bouquin "LA morsure du dragon"c'est un questionnement, sous forme de livre de "polar", qui porte sur le sujet: 
"Quelle ampleur aurait le fait d'interdire Microsoft (totalement) en Chine sur l'économie américaine, en imposant un OS propriétaire basé sur Linux?"  Les supositions qu'il fait sont assez édifiantes... A lire si vous en avez l'occasion


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, un français, Jean-François Subsielle, a sorti un bouquin "LA morsure du dragon"c'est un questionnement, sous forme de livre de "polar", qui porte sur le sujet:
> "Quelle ampleur aurait le fait d'interdire Microsoft (totalement) en Chine sur l'économie américaine, en imposant un OS propriétaire basé sur Linux?"  Les supositions qu'il fait sont assez édifiantes... A lire si vous en avez l'occasion




oui, interessant, je l'ai lu et il en parle dans le hors serie Futur de Technikart....
tres tres interessant d'ailleurs j'en ai parlé quelque part ... mais je sais plus dans quel fil...



ps: *Timmmy... *


----------



## iKool (15 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Donc...
> Ben, donc, il y a de l'argent qui part quelque part (si vous suivez mon regard, vous tomberez sans doute sur un actionnaire)
> 
> 
> Oui mais pas d'actionnaires=pas d'entreprise


La plupart des PME française (donc des entreprises françaises) sont des entreprises non côtées en bourse - donc sans actionnaire au sens où je l'entendais.

Pour ma part, je préfère :
pas de gens qui y travaille = pas d'entreprise
ou
Pas de client = pas d'entreprise (et un retraité est un client potentiel, pour en revenir au sujet initial)


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2005)

et accessoirement, on n'est pas obligé, en tant qu'actionnaire, d'exiger du 8 à 10% par an, quitte à dégraisser quand ce n'est que du 5%...


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Entendu il y dix minutes sur Europe 1 : la France est la deuxième terre d'accueil d'investissements étrangers au monde derrière la Chine.
> 
> Ils sont fous ces étrangers



Cette reflexion économique est aussi faible qu'affirmer que les 20 000 voitures brulées en france de janvier à aout 2005 ne sont pas les prémices d'un éclatement totale de la République.

2eme terre d'investissements ? 

C'est à dire ?

Entreprises et Particuliers ?

Hors immobilier ?

Hors marchés boursiers ?

Parce que si ton analyse veut dire que des américains achetent tout Paris...en effet...si elle veut dire que des fonds de pension US détiennent (souvent en tout discretion) Vivendi ou autres, ok. Si elle veut dire que nombres d'entreprises chinoises achetent des entreprises francaises puis liquident les actifs sur le territoire (et les emplois qui vont avec), ok.

Bref, ton intervention (comme d'habitude) est "legere".

ps : merci à mes supporters.


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2005)

nouveau, et alors?


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nouveau, et alors?



moi ce que je dis c'est qu'à force d'etre "nouveau et alors" ben mine de rien je le suis pas tant que ca  

2001 déjà


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que je dis c'est qu'à force d'etre "nouveau et alors" ben mine de rien je le suis pas tant que ca
> 
> 2001 déjà


ça fait quoi un ban?


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que je dis c'est qu'à force d'etre "nouveau et alors" ben mine de rien je le suis pas tant que ca
> 
> 2001 déjà


 
  

on revient chasser le coco?


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on revient chasser le coco?



Ben le terrain de chasse devient année apres année plus réduit que jamais ... on a encore une meute importante de quelques millions de sujets en Corée du Nord et en France ... même à Cuba, ils sont plus qu'une centaine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait quoi un ban?



vu le nombre, je sais pas si il s'en souvient du premier...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre, je sais pas si il s'en souvient du premier...


C'était quoi avant "Nouveau et alors?"


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait quoi un ban?



ca fait des vacances


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Ben le terrain de chasse devient année apres année plus réduit que jamais ... on a encore une meute importante de quelques millions de sujets en Corée du Nord et en France ... même à Cuba, ils sont plus qu'une centaine...


 
C'est grâce à ta ténacité  mais va pas trop vite, sinon t'auras bientôt plus d'boulot


----------



## AlloGwouyne (15 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâce à ta ténacité  mais va pas trop vite, sinon t'auras bientôt plus d'boulot



ca va surtout finir en contre-bande ...


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâce à ta ténacité  mais va pas trop vite, sinon t'auras bientôt plus d'boulot



Il y a encore quelques dizaines de millions de personnes qui se considèrent comme telles dans l'ex-Urss ou en Chine. Mais ce sont de très petits pays, il est vrai.



			
				AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> ca fait des vacances



C'est bien, les vacances, ça permet de méditer. Chez nous, elles sont faites pour apprendre à être poli et respectueux, et revenir plein d'un esprit d'ouverture et de dialogue, en pleine conscience que l'on a pas le droit de dire n'importe quoi sur n'importe quel ton.


----------



## iKool (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Cette reflexion économique est aussi faible qu'affirmer que les 20 000 voitures brulées en france de janvier à aout 2005 ne sont pas les prémices d'un éclatement totale de la République.
> 
> 2eme terre d'investissements ?
> 
> ...


Tiens, un pas content vindicatif.
Bonjour pas content vindicatif, as-tu bien dormi ?


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Cette reflexion économique est aussi faible qu'affirmer que les 20 000 voitures brulées en france de janvier à aout 2005 ne sont pas les prémices d'un éclatement totale de la République.




avant de prétendre que tes "opinions" (sic) ne sont pas aussi légères que ton orthographe (re-sic), évite comme dirait un homme que j'aime "de te prendre pour un maitre à penser ou même à mal-penser" (pitié pour celui que je déforme). 
la deuxième proposition dans ta phrase est aussi faible que l'argutie du borgne de Saint-Cloud... 

et puis, évite les idées reçus comme "bobo", cela ne démontre que trop tes faiblesses (faut me soigner ces petites lubies "incapacitantes" mon ami parce que si tu appelles "bobo" un type comme moi, t'as pas tout compris à la vie...)


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Cette reflexion économique est aussi faible qu'affirmer que les 20 000 voitures brulées en france de janvier à aout 2005 ne sont pas les prémices d'un éclatement totale de la République.
> 
> 2eme terre d'investissements ?
> 
> ...



tiens ça me rappel une chanson

_la france a peur, tous les soirs a 20 h, la police vous parle tous les soirs a 20 h_ 

encore un cerveau intoxiqué par les conneries médiatique


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et puis, évite les idées reçus comme "bobo", cela ne démontre que trop tes faiblesses (faut me soigner ces petites lubies "incapacitantes" mon ami parce que si tu appelles "bobo" un type comme moi, t'as pas tout compris à la vie...)




alèm un bobo ? mouahahhahahahahhaahahaahahhahahahaah

et bien qu'elle est le sombre idiot qui nous a pondu ce terme ?  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alèm un bobo ? mouahahhahahahahhaahahaahahhahahahaah



moi aussi, ça m'a fait ça !


----------



## joker2 (16 Septembre 2005)

merci le libéralisme on voir le résultats aux etats Unis..et dans le reste de l'Europe....plus de flexibilité ok mais pas plus de pauvreté.


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça me rappel une chanson
> 
> _la france a peur, tous les soirs a 20 h, la police vous parle tous les soirs a 20 h_
> 
> encore un cerveau intoxiqué par les conneries médiatique



les conneries médiatiques sont des chiffres officiels du ministere de l'intérieur (dispo sur leur site).


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> les conneries médiatiques sont des chiffres officiels du ministere de l'intérieur (dispo sur leur site).




justement c'est encore pire  et puis c'est toujours comme dans la chanson

_la france a peur, tous les soirs a 20 h, la police vous parle, tous les soirs a 20 h_


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> avant de prétendre que tes "opinions" (sic) ne sont pas aussi légères que ton orthographe (re-sic), évite comme dirait un homme que j'aime "de te prendre pour un maitre à penser ou même à mal-penser" (pitié pour celui que je déforme).
> la deuxième proposition dans ta phrase est aussi faible que l'argutie du borgne de Saint-Cloud...
> 
> et puis, évite les idées reçus comme "bobo", cela ne démontre que trop tes faiblesses (faut me soigner ces petites lubies "incapacitantes" mon ami parce que si tu appelles "bobo" un type comme moi, t'as pas tout compris à la vie...)



1 - je ne parle pas de mes opinions mais des contre-vérités de tes camarades.
2 - je n'ai pas besoin de tes jugements de valeur (au premier degré) contre ma personne.
3 - juge mes propos à la rigueur.
4 - sinon tu peux te oindre pour passer le temps en te persuadant de voir des nazillons partout...une sorte de dérivation du point goldwin...


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement c'est encore pire



c'est peut-etre pire mais c'est une source officielle émanant de la République.


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-etre pire mais c'est une source officielle émanant de la République.



c'est pas toi qui a dit que la république était au bord de l'explosion ?  comment peu tu croire en ça alors que selon toi elle est au bord de la destruction ?


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> 1 - je ne parle pas de mes opinions mais des contre-vérités de tes camarades.
> 2 - je n'ai pas besoin de tes jugements de valeur (au premier degré) contre ma personne.
> 3 - juge mes propos à la rigueur.
> 4 - sinon tu peux te oindre pour passer le temps en te persuadant de voir des nazillons partout...une sorte de dérivation du point goldwin...


 ouhlaaaaaa (allez je te fais une figure*) _mais le méssant mossieur il en veut à la terre entière...

c'est pas grave mon petit, elles passeront tes hémorroïdes... avec un peu de temps._


* si tu sais pas ce que cela veut dire, je ne peux rien pour toi et même google non plus... "c'est encore un truc de bobo sûrement" : voilà ce que tu pourras te dire pour te consoler... car ce n'est pas dans un film de cul...


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi qui a dit que la république était au bord de l'explosion ?  comment peu tu croire en ça alors que selon toi elle est au bord de la destruction ?



t'es un marrant toi !

je réponds ou pas ... hum.

allez je te lache 2 mots ... tu en feras ce que tu veux ...

institutions et société.


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouhlaaaaaa (allez je te fais une figure*) _mais le méssant mossieur il en veut à la terre entière...
> 
> c'est pas grave mon petit, elles passeront tes hémorroïdes... avec un peu de temps._
> 
> ...




chuuuuttttt !!! tu parles pour ne rien dire !!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

utilisez des arguments pareils ce n'est même pas digne du lycée, et tu sais comme j'appréciais ta provocation, mais là tu étouffes comme un pape.


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuttttt !!! tu parles pour ne rien dire !!!




je fais comme toi mon petit... tu n'as fait jamais que ça...

tu sais, il y a des forums pour les gars comme toi....

ça veut dire "dégage" en clair.


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuttttt !!! tu parles pour ne rien dire !!!



et toi on ta pas appris a la fermer quand les grandes personnes parles


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je fais comme toi mon petit... tu n'as jamais que ça...
> 
> tu sais, il y a des forums pour les gars comme toi....
> 
> ça veut dire "dégage" en clair.



Le message que j'ai écris plus haut en réponse à des inepties sur l'investissement est parfaitement acceptable...tant sur le mot que sur la forme.

Ca te défrise mais c'est comme ça.

Allez je te beque !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuttttt !!!



*OH !*
un candidat au ban !


----------



## AlloGwouyne (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et toi on ta pas appris a la fermer quand les grandes personnes parles



et le présent de l'indicatif ?

t'en fais quoi ?


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Le message que j'ai écris plus haut en réponse à des inepties sur l'investissement est parfaitement acceptable...tant sur le mot que sur la forme.
> 
> Ca te défrise mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Allez je te beque !




je peux simplement te bannir pour une intervention chez moi, ce que je fais donc illico.

au revoir


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> Le message que j'ai écris plus haut en réponse à des inepties sur l'investissement est parfaitement acceptable...tant sur le mot que sur la forme.
> 
> Ca te défrise mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Allez je te beque !



pour te faire comprendre ce qu'il viens de te dire

barre toi on aime pas les mutlipseudo mutlibanni


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> et le présent de l'indicatif ?
> 
> t'en fais quoi ?



je te le colle bien profond


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

te fatigue pas mackie. 

il était hors-charte sur mon forum...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> te fatigue pas mackie.
> il était hors-charte sur mon forum...




*Ce serait donc ici*
le fameux fo-rhum caché des modos ?


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce serait donc ici*
> le fameux fo-rhum caché des modos ?



c'est un truc aussi mystérieux que les forums du cercle, même qu'il y a une fille


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

je suis en désaccord avec toi purfilsdelasympathiquesagesse, je ne bois que du vrai rhum (et si possible sec, quoiqu'un ti'décollage le matin...  )

Père labat, trois-rivières, damoiseau, St-James, Cléments, vieillis en fûts ou jeunes agricoles, j'aime bien changer...


----------



## mattons-la-secte (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te le colle bien profond



c'est pas hors charte ?


----------



## mattons-la-secte (16 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> te fatigue pas mackie.
> 
> il était hors-charte sur mon forum...



sur ton forum ??

c'est quoi ton forum ?


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

mattons-la-secte a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas hors charte ?



bon remi tu lui réexplique ?


----------



## mattons-la-secte (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon remi tu lui réexplique ?



on t'a dit "present de l'indicatif" !!!!


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

oui ?!! comprends rien moi...


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

mattons-la-secte a dit:
			
		

> on t'a dit "present de l'indicatif" !!!!



applique ce que l'on ta dit avant, avant de la ramener


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc aussi mystérieux que les forums du cercle, même qu'il y a une fille




*Ah ça...*
non, désolé, on n'a pas ça en stock


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2005)

AlloGwouyne a dit:
			
		

> les conneries médiatiques sont des chiffres officiels du ministere de l'intérieur (dispo sur leur site).




ce n'est pas toi ou un de tes avatars qui se gaussait lorsque d'autres parlaient des stats insee?

faut choisir ta ligne  :sleep:


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2005)

mon dieu :affraid: il mute encore plus vite que la grippe aviaire


----------



## AOSTE (17 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis en désaccord avec toi purfilsdelasympathiquesagesse, je ne bois que du vrai rhum (et si possible sec, quoiqu'un ti'décollage le matin...  )
> 
> Père labat, trois-rivières, damoiseau, St-James, Cléments, vieillis en fûts ou jeunes agricoles, j'aime bien changer...


 
Que du bon!


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2005)

'

Bon, cela dit, Nicole Croisille...  :mouais:   

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est marrant, je lis les deux premières pages de ce thread plutôt nauséabond autant au niveau du texte d'origine que des réactions générales et je me dis, "tiens, si j'allais voir sur la dernière page pour voir où ça en est aujourd'hui" et là, je retrouve la même bonne humeur que d'habitude et le sujet semble oublié...
Macgé, c'est un peu comme chez les Barbapapa, ça finit toujours bien


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Macgé, c'est un peu comme chez les Barbapapa, ça finit toujours bien


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


Le mot de la fin?  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le mot de la fin?  :mouais:


 C'est sûr que c'est pas le mot de la faim...


----------

